# noodles being spayed today



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just about to take noodle to the vet for her spay and I feel sick with nerves :-(


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw bless you both - she will be absolutely fine. Lots of love & cuddles and she will be back to her normal self in no time x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Woo said:


> Just about to take noodle to the vet for her spay and I feel sick with nerves :-(


Good luck Noodle! Will be thinking of you both today and wishing Noodle a speedy recovery in her gorgeous pink onesie x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Take a deep breath. She will do well. It's worse for us. Tonight she will be really groggy so just sit and cuddle her. She will sleep safe in your arms. She will stop shivering when she feels safe and secure. Shop till you drop whilst she is away from you. It helps. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck Noodle doodle xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you.
It will be ok. 
Expect her to be really sleepy and have a calm quiet evening.
Hope her recovery is smooth, quick and trouble free.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It will be ok. It is ten long days but she will be fine and it will go by fast. Lots of extra love and a big hug to you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Noodle! I know the feeling of the nerves I felt sick when we took Molly in but everything turned out great! Noodle will be home in no time and will need lots of cuddles and her cute pink onesie Sending Noodle lots of snuggles!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Keep busy, I'm sure she'll be fine....she'll be back home and in the onesie before you know it xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sending calming regards your way . . it is a worry to us . . . as if we experience every step with them!!! She will be drowsy and love all the extra gentle cuddles with her family tonight. Keep us posted on how shes doing . . XXXOOO from Sami and Carley!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

It seems like there was a big rush of puppies a few months ago and now all those puppies are getting spayed/neutered! Frankie gets his bits off tomorrow, I know how you feel about the nerves!

Good luck and keep your head up!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> It seems like there was a big rush of puppies a few months ago and now all those puppies are getting spayed/neutered! Frankie gets his bits off tomorrow, I know how you feel about the nerves!
> 
> Good luck and keep your head up!


Bye bye frankies bits - good luck! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Big hugs to noodle - is she home yet! In her gorgeous pink onsie?
I hope noodle (and you) are recovering well xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh how's Noodle? Hope all is well. I'm sure she's doing great! It's the owners who are the baby's!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck for you and especially Frankie tomorrow.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the messages 
Noodle got home about 5.30 and has just been on her bed since. Hasn't wanted food or drink offered to her and not been to the loo. Poor noodle bear


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhh baby girl x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw poor pet! Just reminds me of poor Lola at the time, you feel so helpless!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness . . bless her!!! Does she have to wear the cone instead of the onsies??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor baby she looks so sad in her cone. Molly was the same way when she got back she didn't want to do anything. No eating or peeing etc..she eventually went for a pee after a few hours when we got back but during the night she just whimpered and couldn't get comfy. The next day she was better


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor little Noodle, that's a seriously fed up face but I bet she's glad to be home and that you're glad to have her back xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Awww sending noodle oodles of love! Xx
Is it me or does she look pink??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Awww sending noodle oodles of love! Xx
> Is it me or does she look pink??


I thought the same thing Maybe her onesie faded on her


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oodles of love and hugs and kisses to poor little Noodle from Rufus!  She'll be fine in no time and you'll be trying to keep her from jumping! Good luck!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I thought the same thing Maybe her onesie faded on her


I thought this as it was bright pink! X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I told the vet no cone when he asked me this morning but when I picked her up he said he thinks she should have one and he put it on her. I haven't wanted to disturb her to put the onsie on, will take the cone off and put the onsie on probably tomorrow when she is more awake.
She does look a bit pink in the pic, think it must just be the light, she hasn't turned pink thank goodness!
I'm going to sleep on the sofa tonight to keep an eye on her. She has drunk some water now from an ice cream scoop, she couldn't work out how to drink from her bowl with the cone on, still not eaten any food offered and not been to the loo. Just flat out on her bed still.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh bless little noodle, tomorrow will be a different story when she's slept of all the anaesthetic. You will get a tail wag x
Did you get pain killers for her? X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sleep is the best medicine.
She'll feel better tomorrow once the anaesthetic is out of her system.
I think Kiki slept a lot for the first couple of days and then was back to being bouncy.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Now she's pink, she got up for a wee at last so took the opportunity to take the cone off and put the onsie on, much more comfy  straight back to bed after.
Yes I bought her pain killers, 4 days worth and back to the vets Monday morning.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So precious! She looks snug as a bug and sleepy. I hope she has a good night.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute in her onesie! Keep an eye on her just in case I know Molly would try to go at her incision through the onesie so I had to put and inflatable collar around her neck. It was a lot better than the cone! Molly also had painkillers and antibiotics she had to take.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah she looks more comfortable now and you'll be happier knowing she's passed urine. Have a good night you'll be happier on the settee than worrying upstairs....night,night xx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the support, very much appreciated. Noodle said thank you all for caring about her xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awl little pet in her pink baby vest.. She looks so adorable and comfy. Your a good mummy!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just came back on here to make sure noodle was ok. She will be back to her normal bouncy self before you know it.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Glad she is doing well....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just wondering how little Noodle did throughout the night? Hope she was ok and that you both got some sleep


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Awl little pet in her pink baby vest.. She looks so adorable and comfy. Your a good mummy!


Ahh, thanks Ruth, that's a nice thing to say, we all want to be good mums to our poos


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Noodle is beginning to perk up a bit and that you are feeling less anxious.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> Just wondering how little Noodle did throughout the night? Hope she was ok and that you both got some sleep


Thanks for asking. She had a good night, slept right through and is still sleeping now! Has been up for a wee and finally had her first bit of food since the op at midday. The vet said I could take her for a little road walk today but think while she sleeps she must need it so I'll just leave her.
I slept on the sofa with her at my feet and slept ok but kept waking up to check on her. Bless these little bundles of fur they really do take over your heart.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Hope Noodle is beginning to perk up a bit and that you are feeling less anxious.


She's still sleeping but am ok with that as she has shown no signs of being in pain which is the main thing.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad the op went well and Noodle seems comfortable, it will be the hard bit soon when she feels great but shouldn't bounce around. she looks so sweet in the onesie.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Woo said:


> Thanks for the messages
> Noodle got home about 5.30 and has just been on her bed since. Hasn't wanted food or drink offered to her and not been to the loo. Poor noodle bear


Ahh love her, she looks so chilled  such a cutie Noodle xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad the op went well. Bless her.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Is noodle feeling much better 24 hours on from the op?? X


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahh bless her, hope she's making a speedy recovery x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Is noodle feeling much better 24 hours on from the op?? X


Well she hasn't shown any signs of being in pain but she isn't eating her full quota of food and hasn't been to the loo much and is still just sleeping. I'm slightly concerned, she slept the rest of the day on the day of the op, all through the night, all day the next day and night and still sleeping now, day 3. Is this normal? Should I wake her and get her to play a little or go for a little walk? When she is awake for the loo or a drink she seems fine.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly slept a lot the first few days too and she wouldn't eat much. If I took her outside though she would get all hyper and want to jump and play with everyone. In the house though she would mope around and not play too much. Did she have a vet visit a day or two after her op? Molly did and the vet told us everything was fine. I'm sure she is just feeling a bit sorry for herself


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sure she'll be fine, just feeling a bit sorry for herself. (I don't blame her!) 
Sleep is the best medicine.
As long as she's eating, drinking and weeing, has she pooped yet?? 
X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> Molly slept a lot the first few days too and she wouldn't eat much. If I took her outside though she would get all hyper and want to jump and play with everyone. In the house though she would mope around and not play too much. Did she have a vet visit a day or two after her op? Molly did and the vet told us everything was fine. I'm sure she is just feeling a bit sorry for herself


Thanks Renee, that makes me feel a bit better. Her 1st vet check is on Monday which will be 4 days after the op and then another one at 10 days. I actually feel she may be milking the special treatment she is getting. She doesn't seem sick or or in pain just sleeping all the time so maybe I'll just leave her to sleep. It's just weird her not being up and about and badgering me to play with her.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> I'm sure she'll be fine, just feeling a bit sorry for herself. (I don't blame her!)
> Sleep is the best medicine.
> As long as she's eating, drinking and weeing, has she pooped yet??
> X


Only pooped once yesterday and she yelped when she did. I phoned the vet and they said that wouldn't be to do with the op. This has happened to noodle before when her poo was really hard when I was feeding raw (I stopped) so I am hoping it was just where her eating routine has been messed up and her poo was a bit hard. She hasn't pooded since so not sure if she is ok in that area now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Woo said:


> Thanks Renee, that makes me feel a bit better. Her 1st vet check is on Monday which will be 4 days after the op and then another one at 10 days. I actually feel she may be milking the special treatment she is getting. She doesn't seem sick or or in pain just sleeping all the time so maybe I'll just leave her to sleep. It's just weird her not being up and about and badgering me to play with her.


Molly sulked a lot she would lie around looking all sad cause it got her attention. They do know how to work us  If she doesn't seem in pain I would wait til her vet visit. It's a lot to go through so maybe she just needs extra rest and having a onesie on can also make then not want to move around much. I know that Molly wouldn't move with the cone on she would just stand there frozen so that is why we had to get an inflatable collar for her This is what she looked like for the first while so I felt so bad for her


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> Molly sulked a lot she would lie around looking all sad cause it got her attention. They do know how to work us  If she doesn't seem in pain I would wait til her vet visit. It's a lot to go through so maybe she just needs extra rest and having a onesie on can also make then not want to move around much. I know that Molly wouldn't move with the cone on she would just stand there frozen so that is why we had to get an inflatable collar for her This is what she looked like for the first while so I felt so bad for her


Ahh look at that face , too cute and saying "I'm sick, fuss me" I think your right they do now how to play us. Interesting about not wanting to move with the onsie on, I'll have to use it on her even when she is better, lol! Noodle stood frozen to the spot with the cone on as well. My mind is at rest now, I'll just leave her be to sleep and enjoy the peace while it lasts.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh bless noodle, maybe let her enjoy wet food for a while? (Stinky trumps) 
If she pushed to poo it i would of thought it could possibly of hurt her tummy?
She will be bouncing around in no time I'm sure x


----------

